# النظرة الهندسية لـ تصميم السفينة



## sasadanger (31 يوليو 2010)

النظرة الهندسية لـ تصميم السفينة


ألم تتأمل يوماً مـاً في كيفية صناعة   السفينة  ؟
أم هل تفكرت في شكلها الخارجي ؟







خصوصاً بكونك مهندس فـ سيطلب منك عامة الناس
تحليل شكل كل ماهو أمامك لـ ما يعتقدون - وهو صحيح- بأن المهندس له خياله واسع وهو قادر على تحليل الأشياء التي تقابله 
وأن الخيال هو المنطلق الذي بنى عليه دراسته بخلاف المجالات الأخرى التي تعتمد على الحفظ .دعونا نبحر في علم صناعة السفن وننطلق

مصطحبين عقولنا   الهندسية  ذات الخيال الواسع و المبهر

نناقش في موضوعنا هذا


" أساس  تصميم  السفينة "

دعونا نلقي نظرة للسفينة من الأسفل 






ألم تلحظ أن حجم   السفينة  يزداد حجماً كلما أرتفعنا عن سطح الأرض 

فما هو التفسير الهندسي لها ؟!

تقول قاعدة أرشميدس :

" إذا غمر جسم جزئيا أو كليا فى سائل فإنه يكون مدفوعا من أسفل إلى أعلى بقوة دفع تساوى وزن السائل الذى يزيحه الجسم
و حجم هذا السائل يساوى جحم الجسم أو الجزء المغمور منه فى السائل "









بمعنى هناك قوة دفع ( buoyant force) تدفع   السفينة  إلى أعلى 

فأعتماداً على قاعدة أرشميدس

قوة الدفع = وزن السائل المزاح = حجم الجسم المغمور x الوزن النوعي له*

* لكل مائع وزن نوعي له محسوب من قبل العلماء ومصنف في جدول

و منطقياً أن 

حجم الجسم المغمور = حجم السائل المزاح 


إذاً قوة الدفع تعتمد على الحجم الجزء المغمور من السفينة

لذلك في قوة دفع في إزدياد طالما أن الحجم يزداد * حتى تتساوى مع وزن السفينة

* كما ذكرنا سابقاً بأن حجم   السفينة  يزداد كلما أرتفعنا عن سطح الأرض








وبالتالي نخلص بقانون لـ قوة الدفع 

قوة الدفع = وزن السائل المزاح 
ويساوي
حجم الجسم المغمور x الوزن النوعي له = حجم السائل المزاحx الوزن النوعي له 




 
لكن هل تستمر قوة الدفع في الزيادة كلما إزداد الجزء المغمور ؟ ومتى تتوقف ؟

نعم , تستمر في النزول وحتى تتساوى مع وزن   السفينة  


و عند التساوي تطفو فوق المـاء





لكن هل تتذكرون سفينة نوح عليه السلام ؟


إليكم القصة كاملة مع الصور 



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 830*448.



]


فسبحان الله , فالعجيب فعلاً كيف صنع   السفينة  دون علم ودون قوانين و نظريات


قال الله تعالى موضحا ذلك:"واصنع الفلك بأعيننا و وحينا"

بمعنى أن نوح أول من صنع السفن بوحي من الله 

"وحملناه على ذات الواح ودسر.." 

وهذا تأكيد لنظرية أرخميدس أي ألواح ذو مساحة كبيرة و خفيفة الوزن 

مترابطة مع بعضها بدسر (مسامير)

كي تتطفو وتبحر 

قال تعالى : " ومن اياته الجوار في البحر كالاعلام "

أي كالجبال ومن المعلوم 

أن الجبل يكون اكثر من ثلثيه في الماء..وكذلك   السفينة  ..اكثر من ثلثي حجمها يكون في الماء !!



قال تعالى"ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر عليه ملأ من قومه سخروا منه"


وقد كان قوم نوح يسخر منه من ما يفعل - وهو يصنع   السفينة  -



قال تعالى :

(لَّـكِنِ اللّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيداً)



صدق الله العظيم
تحيــــــــــــــــــاتي​
المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2010)

تفسير بسيط وجيد جدا ..شكرا لك


----------



## mody_4love (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير و لك الف شكر


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير و لك الف شكر*​


----------

